# Sika deer hunt



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)

The last couple of years I have been taking a trip up to Maryland to do a little sika deer hunting. This year I hunted with Dendy Cromer and Rick Jones. 

The critters are very small and elusive. A stag weights about 90-100 lbs. and a cow is about 40-50 lbs. They live in marshy conditions filled with frag grass. With some scouting, one may locate a primary feed tree in sections of hard woods. This is how I hunted them. I was lucky enought to score a cow on this trip. I used my Osage self bow. I strapped a string tracker and rigged a mounting bracket for a small video camera on my bow. It worked well. I loved the string tracker (thanks Jerry Russell)! These critters do not bleed well and I will use the string tracker on Sika from now on...

Clay

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/DAGATOR16/media/Maryland/sikashot_zps21265429.mp4.html


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/DAGATOR16/media/Maryland/sikainfrag_zps4906b0e2.mp4.html


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)

Left my bow hanging in my tree for the afternoon hunt and as soon as I got down I walked up on this cow at 20 yards broad side. No bow so I took out my phone and filmed her.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/DAG.../VID_20130930_095954_391_zpscdcf0638.mp4.html


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)

Frag grass and be a force to deal with. This stuff is a pain in the butt.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/DAGATOR16/media/Maryland/FampBfrag_zps76de35b1.mp4.html


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2013)

Meeting up after a morning hunt. We were talking about hearing stags bugle.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/DAGATOR16/media/Maryland/meet-up_zps52758e35.mp4.html


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2013)

Very cool. Is this a high fence? Could you PM me the cost? I am very interested in doing this myself now!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 7, 2013)

Has been on my bucket list for years. I need to get up there and do that. Congratulations.


----------



## tee p (Oct 7, 2013)

that's really cool.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations Clay!! Great shot on a small target!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 7, 2013)

Fun, Fun. Hunting sikas is very different than what i'm used to, that's a fact. Those things are like little goats and they live in some of the most unforgiving terrain imaginable- or it seemed like it to me. Phrag grass.... huge expansive seas of almost impenetrable marsh grass on top of mud that can be 2" in some places and over your knee boots in others. I preferred to hunt them after they emerge from the phrag-- ie, open hardwoods. 
 They are FAST- i shot at a cow at about 15 yards and she was a full body length and a half away from where my arrow harmlessly struck the dirt. You can pick a spot if you like, but it won't be there to recieve your arrow..... I don't have any suggestions for that except only hold out for CLOSE shots. My experience with sikas is limited. I never knew they even existed until i was invited on this hunt. And i got to shoot at one- totally worth the trip. 
   Sikas have a "high efficiency" circulatory system- they operate on surprisingly little blood. I was told to bring "big" broadheads with me, so I fitted all my arrows with wensel woodsmans thinking that a three blade head would suffice-- nope. Clay sent a 160gr. Snuffer completely through the chest of a sika cow-- and apart from a piece of lung that hit the ground, we didn't find enough blood to fill a shot glass. Thank you string tracker- we found his cow easy enough by following twine.. 
  The stags are really cool- i never saw one, but i could hear them in the mornings. Their bugle is similar to that of an elk, just not as thunderous. To me it sounds like a kid blowing on one of those plastic snakes that you can win at the fair. They make little wallows that are "u" shaped and they make rubs on trees just like our whitetails. The stags hang tight to the phrag grass i'm told, that's their security, and they don't spend a great deal of time far from it.  
  Our wonderful government---- Tuesday morning we found out that our hunting area was closed because of the government shutdown. All gates were closed and some hunters even got a note on the windshield telling them to leave and not come back. A conservation ranger was needed to escort Rick back to his hunting spot just so he could retrieve his stand and equipment. Silly. All was not lost- we tried another tract of land that was state operated and that prettty much had "FAIL" written all over it. (see dagator's video) The phrag was so tall and dense that we both felt like rats in a maze. I climbed 15' or so up  a pine to get a better view, but the view was not much better- we followed our bearing to the parking lot and pointed the truck toward camp. We finished out the week hunting whitetails and had some awesome experiences and took in some beautiful scenery. I brought home about a half a million chigger bites, and that ain't cool, but it's not enough to keep me from going back one day.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 7, 2013)

Seems like you guys had quite an adventure. I've heard about the Sikas, but this is the first time I've ever heard of getting one. Good job. I hear they're incredibly tasty btw.


----------



## gurn (Oct 8, 2013)

That sounds like ah great trip. The string tracker sounds like it saved the day.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 8, 2013)

nice!

eastern shore correct? which county?

it sure is pretty up that way. they sika's haven't reached up to my old stomping grounds, but they are edging that way.



DAGATOR16 said:


> The last couple of years I have been taking a trip up to Maryland to do a little sika deer hunting. This year I hunted with Dendy Cromer and Rick Jones.
> 
> The critters are very small and elusive. A stag weights about 90-100 lbs. and a cow is about 40-50 lbs. They live in marshy conditions filled with frag grass. With some scouting, one may locate a primary feed tree in sections of hard woods. This is how I hunted them. I was lucky enought to score a cow on this trip. I used my Osage self bow. I strapped a string tracker and rigged a mounting bracket for a small video camera on my bow. It worked well. I loved the string tracker (thanks Jerry Russell)! These critters do not bleed well and I will use the string tracker on Sika from now on...
> 
> ...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats. Pretty little deer. mikE


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 8, 2013)

They are indeed quiet the adversary!!! And the meat is Awsome too!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2013)

I had no idea thay are that small.  Very cool hunt and story.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 8, 2013)

The Fever said:


> Very cool. Is this a high fence? Could you PM me the cost? I am very interested in doing this myself now!



PM sent


----------



## mformica (Oct 14, 2013)

Great Post.  Fantastic hunt.  

Females are hinds.  Not cows.  

Where exactly where you hunting?  I was supposed to be in Georgia this weekend, but worked kept me in DC.  So I hit Dorchester County on Sunday.  Saw a huge stag just after sunrise, but he never made it to my shooting lane.  

Saw me about 2 yards from where I needed him to be.  (he was in power line standing behind trees just to my right.  That's a 25 yard shot)





Ended up taking this stag at mid day (Maryland had epic rains the last four or five days.  High tide was at 11:30 and there was a major coastal flood warning in effect.  I was in a tree right off the marsh hoping one would emerge).









> Sikas have a "high efficiency" circulatory system- they operate on surprisingly little blood. I was told to bring "big" broadheads with me, so I fitted all my arrows with wensel woodsmans thinking that a three blade head would suffice-- nope.



This is absolutely the truth.  I hit mine at 20 yards, my Mathews is set at 70lbs.  Was shooting swackers.  That's a two inch hole coming out the other side.  Demolished both lungs.  Tissue everywhere.  And while I didn't find any blood where I hit him, there was plenty of it sprayed about in the first 25 yards after that.  Unfortunately, he ended up running (in a weird zig zag pattern with just a drop here or there) another 250 yards or so.  Its a miracle I found him.  

This is a Stag that a buddy of mine shot about 3 miles away in January on the last day of the season.  







> Thank you string tracker


Whats a string tracker?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice photos. We hunted the same county as you, but on Federal land. We had to leave when the Gov. shut dow. Ended our vacation hunt and I would like to let the Feds know exactly how I feel about that move!
The string tracker is attached to a bow and has 2500 feet of 17 lb. string inside. One attaches it to the arrow and it tracks your game as it runs away. If the string does not brake, you can follow the string right to your game. 
I have put a little camo tape on the solid black tracker. Make sure you watch the very first link I posted above the first picture. You can hear my string bailing out after the hit. Maybe you can see it in this photo.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome guys, loved the video Clay!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok. Hinds. Sorry.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 15, 2013)

Ha! I just saw the video of the shot you posted up. Man that string tracker was SMOKIN.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats Clay!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats awesome...congrat's


----------

